# giorgi0911



## giorgi0911 (Dec 10, 2017)

Good day, I am George, a beekeeper from Georgia, a bee poisoning expert, with 26 years of experience on this job.I want to get acquainted with interested people


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome George!


----------



## c-bees (Jun 1, 2017)

giorgi0911 said:


> ,a bee poisoning expert,


A translation error, I assume. Anyway, welcome.


----------



## giorgi0911 (Dec 10, 2017)

*Re:c-bees*

Yes my friend, the mistake of translating is, I am a beekeeper in the first place and then a specialist collect bee venom. im speak inglish verry bed ,sorry


----------



## giorgi0911 (Dec 10, 2017)

*Re: AmericasBeekeeper*

What should I focus on my friend?
Thanks for the feedback


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

*Re: AmericasBeekeeper*

Don't worry about the English. If you see something interesting, tell us.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

*Re: AmericasBeekeeper*

Welcome George


----------



## giorgi0911 (Dec 10, 2017)

*Re: AmericasBeekeeper*

Bee Venom Lab LLC.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: AmericasBeekeeper*

Welcome George Don't worry about the English it's tough for us too, so we tend to repeat ourselves only louder.


----------



## giorgi0911 (Dec 10, 2017)

View attachment document-of-George-Maisuradze.pdf


----------



## giorgi0911 (Dec 10, 2017)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/%E1%83%97%E1%83%90%E1%83%A4%E1%83%9A%E1%83%98-675665045855898/publishing_tools/?section=VIDEOS&refSource=video_upload_notif&notif_id=1513044943599851&notif_t=video_processed&ref=notif[/video]


----------



## giorgi0911 (Dec 10, 2017)

Tomorrow or a little later I will write brief information about interested friends


----------



## giorgi0911 (Dec 10, 2017)

duplicate


----------



## giorgi0911 (Dec 10, 2017)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/675665045855898/videos/1710990155656710/[/video]


----------

